# Niagara Falls



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)

Csutortok delutan Niagara Fallson.
Jo lenne kinaiul, japanul esetleg arabul beszelni.
Feher ember nyista ott.
De azert szep.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)

Regi vizi eromu epulete.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)

Lent a foldszinten


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 21)




----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 21)

Remek, élethű képek, nagyon tetszett.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 23)

Mályvacukor írta:


> Remek, élethű képek, nagyon tetszett.


Koszi


----------

